# October



## carver (Oct 10, 2016)

in the mountains


----------



## wvdawg (Oct 11, 2016)

Someone is having a good time decorating!  Neat capture!


----------



## carver (Oct 11, 2016)

Thanks Dennis,hope y'all are well


----------

